# Any paste supplement?



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have a toy poodle. 1 and a half years old. He got bit upset stomach (digestion problem) when ever I give him boiled chicken or salmon. Therefore, I stopped giving him meat items and now im only giving him dry good (kibbles) he is ok with that and currently he got no issues, but I wanted to give him something to boost his nutrition. I read about Nutripe Via-Bio 15g. Is that good? because he likes paste stuff.

If anyone ever tried this before, please let me know. The description tells me it's ok, but just wanted to check with others as well. I'm not sure if im allowed to post a link, so please google "Nutripe Via-Bio 15g" it's a white/green paste kind of thing.

Thanks in advance
Sam


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure what you are looking for, but what about Nutri-Cal by Tomlyn? That used to be our go to product for small animals that needed a caloric boost.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Does your dog continue to have problems? After reading the specs on this product it seems to be for taking care of specific problems your dog may be having.
If you are feeding your dog a kibble that he seems to be doing well on, and it is one that meets the AAFCO nutrient profile (this seal of approval will be located somewhere on the bag) then there is no need for supplements.
Their are many things you can add to your dog's diet to help tummy problems canned pumpkin, (NOT pie filling) Yogurt, or purchased probiotics are a few.....
If you are having a specific problem.......ask about it here and maybe someone can suggest something..........if your Dog is having serious dietary problems you should consult a Vet of course!


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello

Thank you for your input. Ok, let me explain my situation. My poodle he likes meat stuff. For this purpose I go and buy Fresh (not frozen) meat - chicken and Fresh salmon for him and boil it properly and mix it with my kibbles - Eagle Pro. 

He will finish his entire bowl. I'm not sure what happened recently but he started having upset stomach - diarrhea + blood mixed with that. I took him to our Vet and they gave him medication and vaccination. He is doing good now. We also tested heartworm and it was negative and he is under heartworm prevention treatment now. 

My current issue, if I give him chicken meat or salmon, he will have this upset stomach again. That is the reason I completely stopped giving him meat items and now I feed him only Kibbles - Eagle pro (chicken flavored in the morning salmon flavored in the evening). He likes that and his stomach is very good now. No sign of diarrhea etc.. but... I'm more concerned about his diet.. My vet said he should put on, because he is bit skinny now. 

I really appreciate your advice.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

by the way, this is him :


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

First off, if you are feeding him chicken skin that could be the problem.....it is very fatty and many dogs cannot handle the fat! Also, many toys are naturally tiny! You can try feeding him more and giving him more treats (healthy ones!) I can't comment on the salmon as I don't ever feed my dog that... I do feed my dog chicken but I feed it raw and skinless with the bone (legs, wings, feet, and thigh pieces) Feeding it raw is good for their teeth and is safe because the bones are only dangerous if cooked as they get brittle and splinter, but raw, they are soft and chewable (in case you are not aware of that fact)
Their are many recipes for good healthy treats online and the recommended supplement for putting weight on a dog are called 'Satin Balls' you'll find the recipe online!!!! Good Luck!
Keep us posted on your progress! And of course with pictures LOL!


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello, thank you. No. I don't give him skin or bones. I only give him boiled flesh. I didnt know I could give my Toy raw chicken. 

I will try Satin Balls for sure, I have seen many different versions. If you have any proper one, do share that with me.

Thanks


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The Working Dane - More Than Holding Down the Couch!: Grain Free "Satin Balls"

I have never used, but most Poodles seem to do better with grain free. He's a cutie and I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> The Working Dane - More Than Holding Down the Couch!: Grain Free "Satin Balls"
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used, but most Poodles seem to do better with grain free. He's a cutie and I hope he feels better soon.



thank you. ill try that


----------

